# “First learn stand, then learn fly. Nature's rule Daniel san, not mine” - Mr. Miyagi



## PhotonGuy (Jun 4, 2017)

As Mr. Miyagi says in The Karate Kid, "First learn stand, then learn fly. Nature's rule Daniel San, not mine." Now before anybody dismisses this quite from a make believe movie know this, the lesson behind the quote is a real lesson. The lesson is this, don't rush things. Don't try to learn everything once. Don't try to go to the next level, when you haven't mastered the level you are in. You need to learn the basics so you can get to the more difficult aspects. The fact that this lesson was used in a make believe movie does not mean its a make believe lesson. Its a real lesson that was borrowed by a make believe movie. And I think its an important lesson for beginners and teachers alike. Don't try to learn stuff you're not ready for. Start from step one then go to step two and so forth. Don't rush through step one just to get to step two. And teachers shouldn't rush their students either and try to go too fast and make the students learn stuff they're not yet ready for.


----------



## That-a-Way (Jun 4, 2017)

Who would dismiss that? It's genius!!

Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Reedone816 (Jun 4, 2017)

Similar with the philosophy of an ancient tma in my place that said to learn this art you must start like a just born baby, from only able to look, to flip, to crawl, to stand, to walk and then to run.
Every stage is essential, you cannot skip a stage.
It is against nature order...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## jobo (Jun 4, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> As Mr. Miyagi says in The Karate Kid, "First learn stand, then learn fly. Nature's rule Daniel San, not mine." Now before anybody dismisses this quite from a make believe movie know this, the lesson behind the quote is a real lesson. The lesson is this, don't rush things. Don't try to learn everything once. Don't try to go to the next level, when you haven't mastered the level you are in. You need to learn the basics so you can get to the more difficult aspects. The fact that this lesson was used in a make believe movie does not mean its a make believe lesson. Its a real lesson that was borrowed by a make believe movie. And I think its an important lesson for beginners and teachers alike. Don't try to learn stuff you're not ready for. Start from step one then go to step two and so forth. Don't rush through step one just to get to step two. And teachers shouldn't rush their students either and try to go too fast and make the students learn stuff they're not yet ready for.


to be honest, I found the most useful quote from that movie to be the wax on,wax off concept that training doesn't need to be separate from real life. Want to get fitter/ stronger fix the roof dig the garden etc. This change my life view, on how and where to . I'm brother in law thinks he has the best deal as I do his garden for a couple of drinks, I think i do as he is paying me to get stronger, neat. But then I practise my overhead press,using his kids


----------



## JP3 (Jun 4, 2017)

Miyagi-san was chock-full of great martial arts principles, with his quick sayings...

"Best way block punch... you no be there." is my personal favorite.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 4, 2017)

We call this, One Lesson At A Time.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 4, 2017)

Karate Kid II:

Rule number one:  Karate for defense only.
Rule number two:  First learn rule number one.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 5, 2017)

This reminds me of a discussion I had in a JKD class where a guy told me JKD was superior to Wing Chun because of the footwork. I said, "There's footwork in Chum Kiu and the Mook Jong forms." He said, "Yeah, but it's added as an afterthought."

No, it isn't.

I guess when he was a baby, he learned to run before he crawled.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 5, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> This reminds me of a discussion I had in a JKD class where a guy told me JKD was superior to Wing Chun because of the footwork. I said, "There's footwork in Chum Kiu and the Mook Jong forms." He said, "Yeah, but it's added as an afterthought."
> 
> No, it isn't.
> 
> I guess when he was a baby, he learned to run before he crawled.



According to my in-laws, my wife never crawled, she butt-scooted and pulled herself up on stuff to walk.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> According to my in-laws, my wife never crawled, she butt-scooted and pulled herself up on stuff to walk.



But she didn't learn to fly without first learning to walk or at least stand.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 5, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> As Mr. Miyagi says in The Karate Kid, "First learn stand, then learn fly. Nature's rule Daniel San, not mine." Now before anybody dismisses this quite from a make believe movie know this, the lesson behind the quote is a real lesson. The lesson is this, don't rush things. Don't try to learn everything once. Don't try to go to the next level, when you haven't mastered the level you are in. You need to learn the basics so you can get to the more difficult aspects. The fact that this lesson was used in a make believe movie does not mean its a make believe lesson. Its a real lesson that was borrowed by a make believe movie. And I think its an important lesson for beginners and teachers alike. Don't try to learn stuff you're not ready for. Start from step one then go to step two and so forth. Don't rush through step one just to get to step two. And teachers shouldn't rush their students either and try to go too fast and make the students learn stuff they're not yet ready for.



The first thing we teach new students is how to walk.  Then how to make a fist.  Then some basic stances.  Lastly, kihon (basic exercises).  After that, they can start to learn karate.

Along the way, breathing, balance, and later, power and speed.  Never sacrifice technique for speed; speed comes with repeated proper technique application.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 5, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> But she didn't learn to fly without first learning to walk or at least stand.



She hasn't learned to fly yet.  If she can fly, which would be pretty cool, she's kept it hidden from me for the 15 years we've been together.


----------



## Rough Rider (Jun 5, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> And I think its an important lesson for beginners and teachers alike. Don't try to learn stuff you're not ready for. Start from step one then go to step two and so forth. Don't rush through step one just to get to step two. And teachers shouldn't rush their students either and try to go too fast and make the students learn stuff they're not yet ready for.



But then he promoted Daniel to Black Belt in only a few months.  Now, I know that Mr. Miyagi just said that Daniel was a Black Belt so he could qualify for the tournament (isn't honesty an important tenet of Martial Arts?), but in the sequels, he was still wearing the belt.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> She hasn't learned to fly yet.  If she can fly, which would be pretty cool, she's kept it hidden from me for the 15 years we've been together.



Most people can fly, its called jumping. Can she jump?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Rough Rider said:


> But then he promoted Daniel to Black Belt in only a few months.  Now, I know that Mr. Miyagi just said that Daniel was a Black Belt so he could qualify for the tournament (isn't honesty an important tenet of Martial Arts?), but in the sequels, he was still wearing the belt.



If Mr. Miyagi said Daniel was a black belt in Miyagi Do Karate than Daniel was a black belt in Miyagi Do Karate. Every instructor has their own set of standards.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 5, 2017)

PhotonGuy said:


> Most people can fly, its called jumping. Can she jump?



Probably, but I honestly can't think of a time I saw her jump.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Probably, but I honestly can't think of a time I saw her jump.



You could ask her to jump. While you're at it you could teach her a flying kick although as Mr Miyagi points out, you got to learn the basics first.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jun 6, 2017)

So with Mr. Miyagi's lesson that its a rule of nature that you must learn to stand before you can fly which means don't try to go to the next level, when you haven't mastered the level you are in. Don't try to learn something new when you're not yet ready, when you haven't yet learned the prerequisites well enough, very wise teaching. And I would like to say that academic school teachers, they could definitely take a page from Miyagi's book.


----------

